# The APR Waterfest Sale!



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*The APR Waterfest Sale!*
This is the biggest sale of the year! APR is proud to support Waterfest 14 as the title sponsor once again. This also means great pricing for those that can't make it to the show as well with our World Wide Waterfest Sale!
*The sale begins Monday July 7th and runs until the end of the month.*
*All APR Software is on sale *
Buy any new ECU Upgrade, and get the second program for free! Or, buy any new ECU Upgrade and buy a second program, and get a fully loaded ECU for free!! 
*All APR Exhaust Systems are 15% OFF*
*All APR Turbo Kits are 10% OFF*
This includes all K04, Stage III and III+ Turbo Upgrades. 
*All APR Intercoolers are 10% OFF*
*All APR Accessories are 15% OFF *
This includes Snub Mounts, APR R1 Diverter Valves, etc. 
*All APR Motorsport Items are 15% OFF*
This includes APR FSI Fuel Pumps, Compressor Inlet Hoses, Throttle Body Hoses, Motorsports Intake Manifold, and more. 
*
All Carbonio Intakes are 15% OFF*
*
All APR/Brembo Brake Upgrades Free Shipping!*
For more information please visit http://www.goapr.com or contact your local APR Authorized Distributor found here http://www.goapr.com/VW/dealer/locator.php


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: The APR Waterfest Sale! ([email protected])*

Every allroad should come with APR software stock...
I LOVE MY APR SOFTWARE!
Stock my allroad ran a 15.0 @ 80something with a 2.4 60'
With the APR 93 octance program it ran [email protected] with a 1.9 60'








Totally different beast with the chip
I also got it at waterfest


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: The APR Waterfest Sale! (diive4sho)*

Thank You for the kind words!


----------

